# Paketdienstleister in SAP



## Poltzi (21. Juni 2012)

Kennt jemand eine SAP-Software für die Anbindung von Paketdiensten (KEP)? Brauche alle großen Paketdienstleister wie UPS, DHL, FedEx, DPD …. Heute nutzt unser Versand für jeden Paketdienst separate Lösungen oder Webportale. Es muss doch möglich sein, alles in einer Lösung zu haben und direkt aus SAP heraus, die Versandaufträge an diese Dienstleister zu schicken. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Almond (27. Juni 2012)

Mir ist die Firma Mercoline bekannt, die wohl alle großen KEPs ans SAP anbinden können. 
http://www.mercoline.de/software/mtransportcommunicator.html
Soviel ich weiß gibt es auch noch Anbieter wie Itelligence oder Salt. Auch haben Anbieter von Logistiklösungen wie AEB oder V-LOG sicherlich Schnittstellen zu SAP. Allerdings fehlt dort die richtige Integration ins SAP-System mit den klassischen Nachteilen, … also doppelte Datenhaltung, keine Sichtbarkeit im SAP-Belegfluss, Pflegeaufwand einer weiteren Plattform usw.


----------

